# 2-sided bath surround?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Cement board, 'n Tile....


----------



## Doylane (Jan 3, 2011)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Cement board, 'n Tile....


 Hummmm.... I suggested tile to my husband and he said that it would be too heavy for the second floor bathroom. Is that a possiblity or do you think he's just trying to get out of the job?


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

Doylane said:


> Hummmm.... I suggested tile to my husband and he said that it would be too heavy for the second floor bathroom. Is that a possiblity or do you think he's just trying to get out of the job?


 Well being a guy I never tried that tactic before. IF your hubby was my friend I would have to back him up but he aint so. Tile would actually be the way to go.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Doylane said:


> Hummmm.... I suggested tile to my husband and he said that it would be too heavy for the second floor bathroom. Is that a possiblity or do you think he's just trying to get out of the job?


You're kidding, right? I'm going out on a limb here and say most bathrooms on the second floor in this country have tile. I'm sure you've been in a few of them yourself.
As for the surround. Buy a 3 sided one and don't use the third piece.
Better yet, tile the tub area. Plastic surrounds remind me of motels.
Ron


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Tile---Definitely-----That's one excuse I've never heard--


You house is old--this is the time to insulate and upgrade the plumbing to the tub---Mike---

Pictures of your fine old house would be nice----Mike---


----------



## Docwhitley (Jul 19, 2010)

WOW... All of these violations of the MAN CODE!!!! Lets see if we can try to save this guy from the Beating his wife is going to deliver!!! Concrete board is heavy so maybe he is just being overly cautious because he does not want his loving wife to fall through the floor. Not buying it??? maybe he meant carrying it up to the second floor would be to heavy... still not working... 

I would do the tile for a couple of reasons... 
1- only having 2 walls- Buying a surround would be difficult
2- Small bathroom- By using tiles you can probably use a scheme that will make it seem larger.

If he does not want to carry concrete board or cut it... I would suggest Ditra... Maybe a Tile guy can give suggestions on easy designs


----------



## Doylane (Jan 3, 2011)

Docwhitley said:


> WOW... All of these violations of the MAN CODE!!!! Lets see if we can try to save this guy from the Beating his wife is going to deliver!!! Concrete board is heavy so maybe he is just being overly cautious because he does not want his loving wife to fall through the floor. Not buying it??? maybe he meant carrying it up to the second floor would be to heavy... still not working...
> 
> I would do the tile for a couple of reasons...
> 1- only having 2 walls- Buying a surround would be difficult
> ...


 Thank you for the insite. After talking to my husband he now says that it wasn't because of the weight of the tile but because we live so close to the railroad track and when the trains go by it shakes the house. We have old plaster walls in most rooms and have cracks in a few of the walls that seem to be getting longer. The few walls we have replaced with drywall don't have any cracks. ANYWAY.. He was afraid that the cememt board would start to crack and would inturn make the tile crack or fall off. After telling him about the advise I received on DIY he seems to think it might work. I will inquire about the Ditra (board?) and see what the tile person recommends. I'm going shopping for tile next weekend. Thanks guys!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

Tile or swanstone. Even if you did as Ron said and used 2 pcs of a 3pce surround, the pieces are curved in the corners and it would look odd and cause problems.


----------



## Docwhitley (Jul 19, 2010)

The problem with the plaster near a rail road is that the Plaster relies on the "finger" (plaster squeezed between the wood) to hold it to the wood... When they break ... you get cracks. So as your house vibrates... they break... you get cracks. 

I hope one of the tile guys can recommend what to use... GOOD LUCK!


----------

